# Me (UK 27M) and my partner (AUS 24F) looking to move to Berlin.



## specialpeanut (Sep 7, 2020)

irst of all, i would like to say a massive thank you to this forum the information here is beyond amazing and thank you for your time. I have a few questions which i dont feel i have enough info yet on. Let me as briefly as i can paint the picture of the situation.

Me (UK 27M) and my partner (AUS 24F) are looking to move to Berlin before Jan 2021.

I have a degree in Engineering and 5 years of experience working in software engineering. I am looking to get a job in Berlin before hand, especially before Brexit. I have no German language skills yet but am looking to take courses for my benefit. I feel that my status isn’t the issue here as it should be possible to get a job and obviously move with no visa and simply register as a resident.

My partner, who is Australian (no German language) is currently in the UK about to finish her Working Holiday UK Visa, she graduated BA in Education, has worked in the UK for 2 years as Primary School teacher. This is where it gets tricky, what she can do and how she can become a resident in Berlin, she is considering the following options.

a) Look for a job in a British/International school/kindergarten and teach that curriculum.

i) This seems unlikely as it seems very competitive and few jobs to see, please add any advice about this if possible?

ii) What if any resident permit is even applicable for this?

b) Obtain a working holiday visa, work a random job not concerning her skills.

i) Not sure what the type of job that can be performed, or what is sought after for a native english speaker?

ii) I read somewhere that you can only work a job for a maximum of 6 months and must change?

iii) What would be the logical route of this after 1 year of expiring? Back to square one?

c) She is keen on studying a new degree at a public German university that offers courses in English. She would like to do a degree in completely different field such as computer science.

i) How easy is this process, is this at all feasible?

ii) How would one gain more information on this topic?

iii) I have read that she would gain residency for the period of her course and then receive full residency after completing. Is this true?

Conclusion of the above options.

Her preference is ‘c’ at the moment all others just seem unfeasible unfortunately, if she does go down the route of ‘c’ we were thinking of initially obtaining her a working holiday visa (in London), move to Berlin before the end of the year (obtaining a house), and then at some point start the process of becoming a student, is it possible to move from a working holiday visa to a student?

Thanks for taking such time to read all of the above, any help would be massively appreciated, I am sorry for the length.

Thanks so so much!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I suspect it's going to be difficult for both you and your partner to make it to Berlin (or to Germany in general) before the end of 2020. But, she might be interested in some quick information about university programs in English that I found here: https://www.topuniversities.com/where-to-study/europe/germany/study-germany-english

They offer links to some other lists of German universities with English language programs. It might spark some ideas - though it's a bit late to be going for university admission for the current academic year.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

specialpeanut said:


> irst of all, i would like to say a massive thank you to this forum the information here is beyond amazing and thank you for your time. I have a few questions which i dont feel i have enough info yet on. Let me as briefly as i can paint the picture of the situation.
> 
> Me (UK 27M) and my partner (AUS 24F) are looking to move to Berlin before Jan 2021.
> 
> ...


I guess marriage and both of you moving under the Withdrawal Agreement is not on the cards? This would give her the most freedom.

A working holiday visa followed by a student visa (she'd have to start researching/working on the application for next academic year about now) sounds most realistic but you should know that programmes taught purely in English and free of tuition are quite competitive. If she's ready to pay high tuition fees, that's a different story.

https://www.study-in-germany.de/en/


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

specialpeanut said:


> Me (UK 27M) and my partner (AUS 24F) are looking to move to Berlin before Jan 2021.
> 
> I have a degree in Engineering and 5 years of experience working in software engineering. I am looking to get a job in Berlin before hand, especially before Brexit. I have no German language skills yet but am looking to take courses for my benefit.


How many job applications have you already sent out and how much have you already saved for the move?


----------

